# Which Colnago frame for all around bike.



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm thinking for selling my Cervelo R3 and go Italian frame this time. I wanted to get a frame that is all rounder thats comfortable in long rides and can climb like a goat. for under 3K can you guy suggest a frame to start with. thank you


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

CX-1.
I'm very happy with mine. It's light, stiff, not overly aggressive in positioning, and about $3k.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Any Colnago would work but the C50 IS the all-rounder.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

CX-1..I agree. Our team has them and everyone really raves. Not gonna be such a financial hit if you go down..Travels well on external racks, strong and not fussy to keep perfectly tuned. Handles climbs very 'honest' frame. Winner of the Race Across Oregon rode one. Mick did 570 odd miles in 39:xx hrs.

.I have done 12hr Ultra TTs on mine. Hillclimb TTs and Crits, too.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> CX-1.
> I'm very happy with mine. It's light, stiff, not overly aggressive in positioning, and about $3k.


Weren't you looking to get rid of it recently for the new Colnago M10 frame that came out?

Me, I think I would go with the C50 or the Extreme C. Granted, kind of hard to get either of them brand new anymore, but I've seen them used on e-bay quite often. Problem is, I have never ridden the CX-1, so I cannot compare it to my C50.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with fabs and gnarls, c50, ext c, and cx1. But take my thoughts with a heavy dose of salt as I have only ridden the ext c. I lubs my-un!!! IMO, does everything well and climbs better than most, all things being equal. I never will get rid of mine.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I also agree on the C50 or the Extreme C if you want a lighter bike for climbing, There are still new C50 to be had on R&A Cycles from 2007 to 2010 models and at TotalCyclingUK that has some 2010 C50s


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Could be some great deals out there now. I got an email from Veloce Velo in the Seattle area for a big blowout sale Saturday morning if you are in that area. Colnagos 1/2 price. Don't know sizes but have C-50s, EPS and Master x-light.

Jeff


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Weren't you looking to get rid of it recently for the new Colnago M10 frame that came out?
> 
> Me, I think I would go with the C50 or the Extreme C. Granted, kind of hard to get either of them brand new anymore, but I've seen them used on e-bay quite often. Problem is, I have never ridden the CX-1, so I cannot compare it to my C50.


I'm still looking to get rid of it, that's why I'm constantly talking it up. I think it is the best all around for the OP's price range.
The C50 is a great bike, but you're forced to go used at this point, as you said, as the frame has not been made in a year and a half-ish.
The M10 will be way over budget for the OP, and it's more racey than most of the line.
Finally got around to building my MXL last night. Groupo is here, HS installed, wheel parts ordered, just trying to figure out what to do about stem/bar. I would love to go polished alloy, but I think I may just go black for them.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

There are some great deals out there. Slane Cycles, Totalcycling.com, Winstanleys Bikes all have Extreme Cs and C50s...depending on your size of course! Just Google.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

nismosr said:


> ... and go Italian frame this time.


May say Colnago on it but don't go thinking that it is an Italian frame.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Surely not suggesting that all Extreme C's and C50's aren't Italian frames are you? That wouldn't be very bright.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

oldtrackie said:


> Surely not suggesting that all Extreme C's and C50's aren't Italian frames are you? That wouldn't be very bright.


I did see CX-1 mentioned


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

ewitz said:


> I did see CX-1 mentioned


He also said that his budget was $3000.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Used C-50?


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Check Wrench Science or RA Cycles for sale frames, or even if Pista Palace to see if any other frames are still in stock.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The EPS is a great all rounder. Or, the C50 if you can get one. But if you want more of an up to date frame, go for the EPS


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> I'm still looking to get rid of it, that's why I'm constantly talking it up. I think it is the best all around for the OP's price range.
> The C50 is a great bike, but you're forced to go used at this point, as you said, as the frame has not been made in a year and a half-ish.
> The M10 will be way over budget for the OP, and it's more racey than most of the line.
> Finally got around to building my MXL last night. Groupo is here, HS installed, wheel parts ordered, just trying to figure out what to do about stem/bar. I would love to go polished alloy, but I think I may just go black for them.


I was going to ask you about the MXL and if you had it built yet, but I thought those Ritchey stem/bar items weren't coming out till spring 2011. Post a pic when you can. I'm trying to get ideas for what I am going to do when I get my MXL.

I've been thinking about putting Super Record 11 on my C50 and taking the Record 10 off of it and using it on the MXL with black bars/stem. Problem is, I was going to use some silver Eurus wheels on it. Might just go with some old school Campy Record Stradas instead. The MXL build might be the toughest one so far to figure out in my mind.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> He also said that his budget was $3000.


Total Cycling have a 57 Extreme C in STIT for £1699 = $2716?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, is it wise to get a used colnago frame ? components wise I have everything Campagnolo Record 10 speed from my Cervelo R3 which on ebay right now.I'm actually a believer of not buying a new frame if I only have to used it for 1 year or 2 of riding. I'm looking at what you guys mentioned he C50 or C40 from 07-10. I've seen a few on ebay and craigslist. I'll check out some of the european/UK website.


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

C50 and EPS


----------

